# Cypripedium reginae Pot culture questions



## Brabantia (Mar 21, 2014)

This morning I had the opportunity to buy two plants of Cypripedium reginaea in pot. These are therefore in pot of 4 ' (11 cm) in a substrate made of cocoa shell, small dolomite pebbles and perlite. I cannot see if there is something else as other organic matter (peat moss or humus). These plants are intended to be transplanted in the garden. However I like to cultivate them in pot. (easier culture management and better protection against the destructives).
Which pot dimensions and which substrate would you recommend me and is the good season of the year to perform this operation?
Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 21, 2014)

I've had bad luck with reginaea in both ground and pot. I think it may be a little too hot around DC. That being said, I may try again and use the following method for improved evapotranspiration and root zone cooling:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32824


----------



## Dido (Mar 21, 2014)

Reginae should be fine in the ground. 

This mix is mostly sand and organic

The nut is only on the top. 

You should repot them after flowering at least


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you Dido for your response. Are these nuts cocoa nuts shell ?
I have coarse Rhein sand is this OK?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd plant them in the ground now before they begin to bolt. Any sandy mix "dirtied" with organic stuff that's not too acidic will do it just fine - just make sure the sand is not from a beach and you don't use more than around ~25% organic material. In your climate this plant will excel in the ground and be a pain to maintain in a pot (IMO). Be sure it gets very bright light though, with full morning sun being the best possible situation. Evenly moist always, never waterlogged or truly dry.


----------



## Dido (Mar 23, 2014)

Brabantia said:


> Thank you Dido for your response. Are these nuts cocoa nuts shell ?
> I have coarse Rhein sand is this OK?



No it is not cocoa but I forget the name. 
You can find it in the NL the like to use it in some plant culture, I heard it gave tanine and humin in the ground but not sure about it. 
Put some in the water but could not see a colour change, need to get a fresh one. I seen it at some pah venodrs too but they told me it is to havy and expensive to use it more.


----------

